# Tyne Tees Steam Shipping Co



## Tony D

Did about nine months on the Neatherlands Coast,in 1964 or thereabouts, one of her sisterships Cyprian Coast(might have been the Frisian Coast ones memory grows dim) sank at the Newcastle quayside, remember watching her being raised as a sprog.
The Neatherlands Coast, did Amsterdam Rotterdam back to Gateshead quay every week, after a while one though, "I might as well be working in a factory"
The only notable thing that occured was, due to cir***stances beyond ones control one got a VNC off her,missed her at Gateshead, one was the laughing stock of the pool, Gateshead being my home town.
Captain Fisher was a interesting chap, he had a old Rolls Royce and a wooden leg, the old Rolls would be left parked under the Tyne Bridge for the duration of the voyage, the wooden leg he took with him.

:yel:


----------



## Jeff Egan

Did you ever come across a skipper nicknamed Digger


----------



## Tony D

Sorry for the tardiness of the reply,the only other Tyne Tees Captain I knew was called Right or more likely Wright,he relieved Captain Fisher a couple of times he rejoiced under the nickname of Seldom,he liked dressing like a destroyer Captain,white silk muffler and binocs round his neck and such,he was much given to shouting lots of engine telegraph orders,as I recal Captain Fisher had a Tyne Pilots ticket so it would be about twenty minutes from entering the Piers at Tynemouth to ringing finish with engines at the Gateshead quay,Seldom took about two hours for the same journey.
(*))


----------



## Jeff Egan

Pilotage at that time on the Tyne was non compusory unless you carried passengers, some masters of small ships who visited the Tyne regularly did not take a pilot, but they did not have a Tyne Pilots "Ticket" Such a thing did not exist. To take twenty minutes from the Tyne Piers to All fast at Gateshead quay would mean the ship would have to do about 30 knots up the river if the tie up time was disregarded. The speed limit on the Tyne at that time was and still is 6 knots maximum. I dont seem to remember Tyne Tees ships being able to reach speeds of 30 knots. The normal time for a small ship from Tyne piers to all fast at gateshead quay would be about 1 hour 45 mins to two hours so it would seem Seldom Wright was on this occasion Quite Wright.


----------



## Tony D

Well one was a seafarer and we have a tendency for exageration., (*)) 
Yer right about the Pilot we only ever picked one up if we had passengers ,they tended to be young lads from the office who wished a few nights out in Amsterdam,once we had left the piers and submerged though they seldom left their cabins.
Mind you though ones memory grows dim one is sure Old Captain Fisher did it a bit swifter than a hour and forty five minutes,perhaps the waters of Tyne were a tad thinner then allowing a swifter passage.
(*))


----------



## zelo1954

Tony D said:


> The Neatherlands Coast, did Amsterdam Rotterdam back to Gateshead quay every week.
> :yel:


I remember in the late 50s the Netherlands Coast was a regular at Corporation Quay, Sunderland with silver sand for the glass-works. Were you ever on that run?


----------



## Tony D

Indeed one recals toward the end of my time on her we did bring silver sand to Sunderland which was most annoying as it meant I would not see my bird that night,
I remember Captain Fisher used to send me along the quay in Amsterdam or Rotterdam(can't recal which now)to chase the lorry drivers around,we used to bring a lot of fruit and veg for the market in Newcastle and the drivers knew if their stuff went in last it was first out,so they tended to hang back,getting away quick from amsterdam, meant we arrived at Gateshead quay at a civilized hour and one got to see ones GF.
Also recal on the sunday afternoon in Amsterdam after dinner they used to shut everything down even the generators and everyone used to turn in,the silence used to drive me nuts,well one was a young lad full of piss and vinegar at the time and the rest of the the crowd were old timers,even got bollicked for making a noise pacing the alley way,or standing on the poop whistling.
hee hee. (*))


----------



## Jeff Egan

I would think the waters were more likley to be thicker then as the Tyne in those days was the main sewer for the whole of Tyneside!!!!! it's about 9 miles from the piers to Gateshead quay so if you stick to maximum speed limit it should take an hour and a half plus berthing time, however a lot of small ships did break the speed limit, i remember the Coast boats well and one Skipper who had I believe had visited Australia once insisting on calling everyone Digger, This was in the middle 1960s, I dont recall his real name


----------



## Tony D

Yer not wrong there, the Tyne did indeed pong a bit then,especialy in the summer as you went past the bone yard, positivley gagging it were,often wondered how the chaps who worked there got home they could not have possibly got on a bus.
(Gleam)


----------



## bert thompson

Todays Newcastle Journal reports.Hotel du Vin will plough £8million into the former Tyne Tees Shipping Company building on Newcastle City Road in Ouseburn. Around 50 to 60 jobs will be created in the 144 year old Allan House when the red brick building opens as a 42 bedroom hotel 
Allan House was built for Tyne Tees in 1864
The original painted sign with the company's name is still visible above the carriage arch.


----------



## Cb Pilot

To answer 2 or 3 threads re Tyne Tees Shipping Company 
Digger was Captain Stuart who yes did sport a white silk scarf and believe me he was a character in many other ways, I could almost write a book on him and his foibles a mannerisms. He was a difficult Captain to sail with as his pet problem was always the gangway. At times he might come back lateish at night and call the duty mate from his bunk to get the watchman to sort out gangway lashings, even when there was little wrong. I had been Mate with him on Netherlands Coast, the regular Captain, Eddy fisher must have been on leave and I was after i was given my first job as Master of The Novian Coast he came aboard with a present of an Cap with scrambled eggs on which he had bought for me. Also gave more some advice as to how I should handle the crew which although he was correct I shouldn't repeat.


----------



## Cb Pilot

Captain Fisher, nor any of the masters had a Tyne pilot licence, Captain Fishers father and grandfather had been Trinity House Pilots on the London South Channel and were choice pilots For a well known deep sea shipping company. He was called to be a Thames Pilot and to follow in the family tradition but a few weeks before he was to join he had a motor bike accident which left hime with a severe limp and as such he would not have been able to climb pilot ladders. It was the disappointment of his life but he was a good seaman and ship handler and I learn a lot from about ship handling from him and some of the other Captains in Tyne Tees.


----------



## Erimus

Tyne Tees had a wharf on the Tees,next to the Fire Boat landing adjoining the Transporter Bridge. The site was managed by Gus Mason,probably a Director of the company,he was a short man but with a great sense of humour even to an Office Boy from another agents! Part of the site had the only public wine and spirit Bond 'Middlesbrough A Bond'....when this was closed after many years it transferred across the river as 'Middlesbrough B' and I was the fellow that ran it,amongst a 1000 other duties!
geoff


----------



## Cb Pilot

*their ships mainly 9/10 knots*

[Most Tyne Tees vessels were about 9/10 knots although Netherlands and Iberian and Yorkshire Coasts managed 12 maybe 13 at a pinch. Even smaller vessels with the tide would tie up Piers to Quay in about an hour



QUOTE=Tony D;37968]Well one was a seafarer and we have a tendency for exageration., (*)) 
Yer right about the Pilot we only ever picked one up if we had passengers ,they tended to be young lads from the office who wished a few nights out in Amsterdam,once we had left the piers and submerged though they seldom left their cabins.
Mind you though ones memory grows dim one is sure Old Captain Fisher did it a bit swifter than a hour and forty five minutes,perhaps the waters of Tyne were a tad thinner then allowing a swifter passage.
(*))[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cb Pilot

*Tyne Tees Midlesborough.*

I ran as Captain on various of their ships regularly to Tyne Tees Wharf and could write a book about the local watering holes. I knew Mr Mason very well. Although an excellent manager he was also a good friend. An excellent servant to the company but with a good heart and respect for the ships and their crews




Erimus said:


> Tyne Tees had a wharf on the Tees,next to the Fire Boat landing adjoining the Transporter Bridge. The site was managed by Gus Mason,probably a Director of the company,he was a short man but with a great sense of humour even to an Office Boy from another agents! Part of the site had the only public wine and spirit Bond 'Middlesbrough A Bond'....when this was closed after many years it transferred across the river as 'Middlesbrough B' and I was the fellow that ran it,amongst a 1000 other duties!
> geoff


----------



## Erimus

Nicely put Cb Pilot.....During the war he was seconded to the Dept. handling vessel movements,name forgotten at moment, he was under John Craddock who became chief water clerk at Constantines, and was Army Captain by rank.Whenever Gus Mason came into our office he would salute and say Good Day Captain Craddock sir! To which John would say stand down Private....This used to really p... the Management off!
Nice memories.
geoff


----------



## Cb Pilot

*tyne tees Midlesborough.*

Without a doubt but that he would have been well rested as an officers well. When I was thinking of leaving Tyne Tees as the number of vessels was shrinking which would have meant me going back to Mate he was most upset about it. I fact he put forward a provision for the two of us to fund the purchase of one of our ships and he of course would have seen to the charter side. I was very tempted but had applied for Trinity House and if hadn't made the selection would probably have taken that route with him.
If I could motivate myself I could write absolutely an unbelievable account of my life on the Coast after deep sea. As E D H and A B 2nd mate, mate and master. A Life now long gone of sailing in all sorts some built in early 1900 and of seamanship and board of trade companions all characters in their own right. In a way a history which I should record because there aren't many old hands left. 

Probably the earliest and most 'hard lying' a one of W G grace coasters, a veritable slum but happy times 



[



QUOTE=Erimus;2825569]Nicely put Cb Pilot.....During the war he was seconded to the Dept. handling vessel movements,name forgotten at moment, he was under John Craddock who became chief water clerk at Constantines, and was Army Captain by rank.Whenever Gus Mason came into our office he would salute and say Good Day Captain Craddock sir! To which John would say stand down Private....This used to really p... the Management off!
Nice memories.
geoff[/QUOTE]


----------



## Erimus

Get the typewriter out amigo....

I only went on board one of their/your vessels as we had some cargo that had been delayed...it was the Iberian Coast..and I don't remember what the cargo was as it was about 1958/59.

geoff


----------



## Cb Pilot

Hi Geoff,
Iberian Coast Traded regularly between Newcastle and Hamburg/Bremerhaven.I had regular Captain ( name escapes for moment) who reluctantly took his leave so I never had the pleasure of being in command of her but did sail on her as mate. Lots of tales to tell about that also. Very bad passage once to Hamburg. Captain only Knew on way to go. Straight line on chart. took us over shallow water of Dogger Bank in about force 10 and sea so bad with heave sand content actual corrugated real deck housing. memorable !!


----------



## Runrig

I have just bought a fantastic book about this company. Details are here: https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/c...2953649.html?search_query=Tyne+Tees&results=1

And it is reduced from £17.50 to £5. What a bargain!!!


----------



## Cb Pilot

Thanks Runrig. Will get on for this soonest. Much obliged to you. As the years slip by tend to live more with early memories of a great almost 50 years at sea and in pilotage. Just for your info. Worst feeder ever. Devon City, Smiths of Cardiff. All on back and water rationed. Happy memories


----------



## Cb Pilot

Should have read all on "Wack" Strict B O T food allowance per man


----------



## Erimus

My late friend Jim Layton was the keeper of all things historical on the Tees and much of his archives wAs used for that excellent book.

Geoff


----------



## Michael Taylor

Runrig said:


> I have just bought a fantastic book about this company. Details are here: https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/c...2953649.html?search_query=Tyne+Tees&results=1
> 
> And it is reduced from £17.50 to £5. What a bargain!!!


Just sent for my copy. My Mother was secretary there in the late "40's and remember going to those offices on the Tyne.


----------



## OilJiver

Cb Pilot said:


> ...... the regular Captain, Eddy fisher must have been on leave and I was after i was given my first job as Master of The Novian Coast he came aboard with a present of an Cap with scrambled eggs on which he had bought for me. Also gave more some advice as to how I should handle the crew which although he was correct I shouldn't repeat.


I met a (long retired) Captain Eddie Fisher when on the Tyne about 35 years ago. He was fairly short, had a limp and was well spoken. Very pleasant man and great company. Seem to recall he did some time under sail as a youngster. Sound like same Eddie Fisher??


----------



## manistee

OilJiver said:


> I met a (long retired) Captain Eddie Fisher when on the Tyne about 35 years ago. He was fainernrly short, had a limp and was well spoken. Very pleasant man and great company. Seem to recall he did some time under sail as a youngster. Sound like same Eddie Fisher??[/QUOT
> Captain Wright was captain of the Neorthumbrian Coast which was previously called the Thornaby. I was a cranedriver at Tyn ae/Tees Middlesbrough wharfe from 1958-67. I worked on her most weeks. She would go up river (light) and load steel for London at the Brittania wharfe which I think was Dorman Long.
> She would then come back down river to Tyne/Tees wharfe. She was a coal burner so we had to bunker her with a crane. She had 3 hatches 2 foreward and 1 aft. The forward 2 hatches were 1 hold. We would top up her cargo with steel that came by rail. A lot of the cargo was transhipped in London to deep sea ships destined for the commonwealth countries.
> The engines couldn't have been too powerful because if the tide was fast Capt Wright had a struggle to get her alongside.
> I also worked on the Sylvian Coast, Novian Coast, Cyprian Coast, Durham Coast, Frisian Coast, a little later the new Yorkshire Coast came along. Also once a week we had a ship from the Scottish Islands I think it was the Lancasher coast. She discharged wool.
> I knew Mr Mason he ran the wharfe with another manager whose name I have forgot. I hope this story jogs some peoples memories. I am in my 86th year so this information is wrote down
> MANISTEE


----------

